# some newer color



## the ham man (Jul 8, 2011)

Didn't really have anything to do today so I thought I would take a couple pics. These are my best colored bottles. Well actually one of them isn't a bottle. I think it's a candle holder, but it still has great color.[] As you can tell my bottles arn't as colorful as the really old ones but there are a couple in here that are blown. enjoy! Joey


----------



## the ham man (Jul 8, 2011)

sorry for the darkness of some of the pics. I didnt have very good lighting outside or inside.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 8, 2011)

heres some better lighting


----------



## the ham man (Jul 8, 2011)

1


----------



## the ham man (Jul 8, 2011)

last one


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice stuff Joe, I dig that Sharpe & Dohme....Jim


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2011)

I like hanging out with my camera too.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 9, 2011)

Joey,

 Your candle holder is probably part of a slag glass lamp from the 1920s-1930s like this one.

 Chris


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

woah that is one awesome lamp. thanks chris


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> I dig that Sharpe & Dohme


 

 Yeah, I second that! The color on the bottle is truly fantastic! I dunno how prevalent that larger size is but I've only ever dug the smaller ones. I bet it's a pretty decent one as far as they go.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it is listed as uncommon in amber, but as you can tell that isn't really amber.[] Joey


----------

